# boot hangs with default boot but not with verbose logging



## nicko (Jan 4, 2011)

I've just installed FreeBSD on an HP Proliant DL385:


```
FreeBSD .*****.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

When booting using the default menu option the system hangs on:


```
kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
```

I can see this on the screen when it's booting.

When I select to boot with verbose logging the system boots fine. The /var/log/messages entries before and after the entry the default boot hangs on are:


```
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: pci_link3:        Index  IRQ  Rtd  Ref  IRQs
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: Initial Probe       0    5   N     0  3 5 7 10 11
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: Validation          0    5   N     0  3 5 7 10 11
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: After Disable       0  255   N     0  3 5 7 10 11
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: pci0: domain=0, physical bus=0
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: found->        vendor=0x1022, dev=0x7460, revid=0x07
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: domain=0, bus=0, slot=3, func=0
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=0
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: cmdreg=0x0147, statreg=0x0230, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
Jan  4 10:10:38  kernel: lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x09 (2250 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
```

I've tried booting with ACPI disabled - same result.

None of the failed boots seem to appear in /var/log/messages.

I looked through the files in /boot but I can't see the relevant sections for the boot menu options default and verbose. 

I did find an option in /boot/default/loader.conf "verbose_loading" which I set to "YES":


```
verbose_loading="YES"
```

but this doesn't seem to have had any effect.

If I can find the differences between the two loading processes I might be able to find the problem with the default boot. Or if I can find how to set the default boot option and set verbose as the default then the system could boot without intervention.


----------



## nicko (Jan 4, 2011)

OK I think I've found the place where the default boot option (and possibly the configuration options for each boot option) are set:


```
/boot/beastie.4th
```

I'll update this thread when I've figured out how it works.

Thanks for viewing this post.


----------



## nicko (Jan 4, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how the routines in /boot/beastie.4th worked but I had another look in /boot/defaults/loader.conf and found boot_verbose which I set:


```
boot_verbose="1"
```

Now the system boots on its own without hanging, albeit verbosely.

I'm happy with this solution for the moment though if I ever get the time I'd like to figure out what options or lack of options verbose booting is using that allow the system not to hang.


----------



## ansarm (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the same problem with a Wyse sx0. I recompiled the kernel and removed apic and acpi support then set 
	
	



```
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
```
 in loader.conf. No issues since.


----------



## Rafal Lukawiecki (Aug 8, 2017)

ansarm said:


> I had the same problem with a Wyse sx0. I recompiled the kernel and removed apic and acpi support then set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies for resurrecting your old thread, but I have just experienced a similar issue on a brand-new HPE MicroServer Gen10. Would you mind having a quick look at this thread and let me know if, in your opinion, this is the same problem?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61936/

Many thanks indeed.


----------

